# Loft for two



## olamesaint (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could lead me to any plans to making a loft for two pigeons. Yes, just two.
Thanks


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii184/fireballroller/loft.jpg

Something like this maybe?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

or maybe this one?
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ezemaxima/pigeons/DSC019692.jpg


----------



## olamesaint (Apr 30, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> or maybe this one?
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ezemaxima/pigeons/DSC019692.jpg


Hmmm... I think This is what I'm looking for. The first one seems great two, but keep in mind I'm only 14 years old, and my parents don't want to spend too much money on a "stupid bird house".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whatever you use, make sure to spend the money on predator, and weather proofing it, that is first and foremost importance. Use 1/4 inch hardware cloth, heavy gage, on any openings, leave nothing open, and make sure it is draft free and will keep them dry.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

olamesaint said:


> Hmmm... I think This is what I'm looking for. The first one seems great two, but keep in mind I'm only 14 years old, and my parents don't want to spend too much money on a "stupid bird house".


How much money is "too much" if you don't mind me asking. I've got a small chicken coop that is 4 X 4 X 4 with and attached aviary and it cost us about $350 to build. You could build it for a little less that that because my husband tends to go overboard on building things. Perfectionist you know.  
I could get some pictures if you're interested. I don't have chickens any more but I do have one pair of birds that live there permenantly and they love it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could make it smaller. just giving ideas, hope it may help a bit.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> you could make it smaller. just giving ideas, hope it may help a bit.


That's really neat. Is it yours?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> That's really neat. Is it yours?


no, I wish it was, hubby would be working 24/7 if he built everthing I wanted.... this is from forsham cottage arks in the uk, really like the stuff they sell. I get ideas from them. I like having my bunnys on my screen porch so I can open the door and let them in to visit, I would not interact with them as much if they were in a hutch outside. but I would like this for them to go out in the yard to play on nice days. one day!


----------



## olamesaint (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I want to spend as little spend as possible, like using household supplies and using scrap wood. I know I need to predator-proof it, wind proof it, rain proof it, etc. I heard a modified rabbit hutch would work. Any ideas?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

This is what I have, it's 4'x4'x8' long.
You don't need to go that big, however, but you should plan on being able to add an addition if you have any young suddenly appear someday. If it's for two, I would build for four, or six even.
Pigeons reproduce faster than you think.
Make sure it's up off the ground. (easy for you, hard for preditors)


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good advise, it's hard to stop the circle of life!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

another type!
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y180/Hanzbucket/coop/PigeonCoop008.jpg


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*This is a cute little coop...*



DEEJAY7950 said:


> or maybe this one?
> http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ezemaxima/pigeons/DSC019692.jpg


DJ;
Who's this if you don't mind me asking? I'd like to build something like that, to separate my pair in winter...Do you know what's the dimension? Thanks...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> DJ;
> Who's this if you don't mind me asking? I'd like to build something like that, to separate my pair in winter...Do you know what's the dimension? Thanks...


Can I ask why you want to separate one pair? Then they would be all alone all winter. I've got a pair (Scooter and Dory) who ALWAYS are together and ALWAYS get dummy eggs. They are perfectly fine and healthy. Pigeons don't like to be alone you know.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

A rabbit hutch would make a great cage for 2 birds... there's many different sizes. Go to your nearest pet store and look or build one that closely resemble one.

Here's one..









or something simple like this


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

LB; Since my loft is small and I know I don't have much room for all the pair together (for now) and trying to avoid having winter babies, Im thinking of separating them but I be honest with you, I haven't separated my pair since I started (3 years ago). I love the idea of dummy eggs but I don't have $$ to buy dummy eggs and also I would like to boil the eggs and put them back so they can sit on boiled eggs but I feel that I'm killing a living creature inside the egg, I really feel bad doing that method...I don't want to overcrowd my loft and if I don't make a move to build a smaller coop I might end up 100 birds in 9'L X 6'H X 6'W...But my next project is to build more nestboxes on the opposite side of the nestboxes as you see on the video below...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEhgEm2GlSQ

I have the ambition to have a big backyard and bigger loft someday but I want avoid overcrowded...Less than 50 is my qouta but I'm almost there as we speak...Someone suggested me to let go the stock birds, but those stock birds don't have anymore home to go home to, fancier retire or relocate already..."Do you think separating them is a bad idea"?, to avoid ooops!  baby or I shud say OMG!!!, more babies!!! and I love to see more and more babies just cant disposed them, if nature take them away from my possession I have no control and need to understand it...Any suggestions?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> LB; Since my loft is small and I know I don't have much room for all the pair together (for now) and trying to avoid having winter babies, Im thinking of separating them but I be honest with you, I haven't separated my pair since I started (3 years ago). I love the idea of dummy eggs but I don't have $$ to buy dummy eggs and also I would like to boil the eggs and put them back so they can sit on boiled eggs but I feel that I'm killing a living creature inside the egg, I really feel bad doing that method...I don't want to overcrowd my loft and if I don't make a move to build a smaller coop I might end up 100 birds in 9'L X 6'H X 6'W...But my next project is to build more nestboxes on the opposite side of the nestboxes as you see on the video below...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEhgEm2GlSQ
> 
> I have the ambition to have a big backyard and bigger loft someday but I want avoid overcrowded...Less than 50 is my qouta but I'm almost there as we speak...Someone suggested me to let go the stock birds, but those stock birds don't have anymore home to go home to, fancier retire or relocate already..."Do you think separating them is a bad idea"?, to avoid ooops!  baby or I shud say OMG!!!, more babies!!! and I love to see more and more babies just cant disposed them, if nature take them away from my possession I have no control and need to understand it...Any suggestions?


I understand completely about overcrowding. You don't want to do that, for sure. If you take the eggs as soon as they are laid, there is nothing inside except a yolk, same as you would eat for breakfast from a chicken. Now, after they have sat on the eggs for a couple of days, THEN, you have something growing inside, but at first, you don't. 
Also, don't let birds go that have no where to go or don't know where to go. That is a death sentence. 
Separating the birds is not a bad idea. I was just asking about separating one pair and that means they would be alone. I separate all of my birds, except for Scooter and Dory. I don't have anywhere to put Scooter. The race birds would hurt him I'm afraid,.......he THINKS he's tough, but I don't think he would be much against a race bird twice his size. The only thing I could do is put him in a pen by his self and I can't do that. So, I just leave them together. I DON'T like Dory laying so many eggs, but I have to do what I have to do.


----------

